# Ladies need feedback please



## lordfire00 (Jun 28, 2014)

Im going to tell u how i am with a woman romanticlly in general term.

I give her my all. Lots of love....affection...communication...im very intimate. I love to have sex. Im very open when it comes to sex (thingd between me and the woman). Im also protective in a good manner. This is what i ask in return.

Why is it so hard to have this from a woman.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Possible reasons:

She's not attracted to you the same way you are attracted to her?
She's just not into you?
She has a very low sex drive?
She is selfish?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lordfire00 (Jun 28, 2014)

Good point...


----------



## lordfire00 (Jun 28, 2014)

But if u have been in a relationship with her for awhile...wouldnt u think she would accept this as gold for her.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Maybe you are doing too much? Give the lady in question some space to come to you. She does not need to be so sure of you. Cool off a bit and I think you will get what you need.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

lordfire00 said:


> Im going to tell u how i am with a woman romanticlly in general term.
> 
> I give her my all. Lots of love....affection...communication...im very intimate. I love to have sex. Im very open when it comes to sex (thingd between me and the woman). Im also protective in a good manner. This is what i ask in return.
> 
> Why is it so hard to have this from a woman.


It's not hard to have this from a woman.

One of two things are more likely going on:

1) you think that you are showing her a lot of love and care. But it's not the love and care that do it for her.

or

2) you just picked the wrong woman.

How old are you?
How long have you been with her? Are you married?


----------



## lordfire00 (Jun 28, 2014)

*Re: Re: Ladies need feedback please*



EleGirl said:


> It's not hard to have this from a woman.
> 
> One of two things are more likely going on:
> 
> ...


Im 36 , shes 36 ....we have been together for 15 yrs come oct. Things were good for awhile before and now it feels like she doesnt really care too much about our relationship like she did before. Yes i have other postings, but this one is different cuz, im revealing how i am. She was very very loving before, and now that has just changed tremendously. Thats why i asked for feedback from all of u ladies, to get ur point of view on this matter. Alot of issues i know have to do with my in-laws be in our house. Not to mention that her dad has been sick for some time now. If i wasnt such a sensitive guy when it comes to my spouse, i would have separated some time ago. Dont get me wrong, i love her, i think i have even partly fallen back in love with her somehow, buy shes not the same way with me anymore, and it really bothers me. We have had arguments on this before, and i just feel like she somehow has taken all the power. All i ask is for her to be loving, intimate and so forthe. I guess thats too much to ask from her anymore.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

lordfire00 said:


> Im going to tell u how i am with a woman romanticlly in general term.
> 
> I give her my all. Lots of love....affection...communication...im very intimate. I love to have sex. Im very open when it comes to sex (thingd between me and the woman). Im also protective in a good manner. This is what i ask in return.
> 
> Why is it so hard to have this from a woman.


It's not hard to find this in a woman, but it might be hard to find the woman who is right for you.

There is a lid for every pot and some lids appear to be right but when the water is boiling and the steam is escaping, you know the lid isn't the right one after all.


----------



## lordfire00 (Jun 28, 2014)

*Re: Re: Ladies need feedback please*



Anon Pink said:


> It's not hard to find this in a woman, but it might be hard to find the woman who is right for you.
> 
> There is a lid for every pot and some lids appear to be right but when the water is boiling and the steam is escaping, you know the lid isn't the right one after all.


Its funny that u say this, cuz i had a woman some years ago (i was with my wife already) that really desired me like i do with my wife, and i couldnt find it in my heart to leave my wife for this other woman. Plus i knew this woman way before my wife , but problem was, i wasnt attracted to her like that. We had almost similar personalities, talk about scary.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

lordfire00 said:


> Its funny that u say this, cuz i had a woman some years ago (i was with my wife already) that really desired me like i do with my wife, and i couldnt find it in my heart to leave my wife for this other woman. Plus i knew this woman way before my wife , but problem was, i wasnt attracted to her like that. We had almost similar personalities, talk about scary.


I think you missed the point of my analogy.

When the water is boiling means when times are tough and through out our lives we will face difficulties. Difficulties in the relationship itself, difficulties with children and extended families, with our health, our finances, our jobs.. Life brings both joys and sorrows.

When the steam is escaping means that the lid isn't doing its job. So when times are difficult the spouse needs to hold it together and not allow the difficulty to degrade the marriage.

In other words, times are difficult, for you, right now, in your marriage. And you are allowing the steam to escape. You are looking outside of your marriage for contentment instead of working on your role as a husband. 

I don't know the extent of your marital issues, but by your words alone in this thread you are not searching for ways to create a more harmonious and happy marriage but seeking validation for your wandering eye.


----------



## SunnyWife (Aug 6, 2014)

Maybe she is just feeling "same old same old" and maybe just needs for the two of you to do something new and exciting together? It's amazing what a new shared experience can do for a long-term relationship. You can't let things get old or predictable (not saying you are...). Try a class together, a trip to somewhere you've never been or something simpler like try a new cuisine or some different kind of Date Night then what you normally do. 

I'm speaking from personal experience. My Hubby & I have been married 19 years now (together for over 20) and we have times when we feel like we are in a bit of a rut and feelings are still there but we just need to do something different and shake it up again. Long term relationships go through this. I recently read some saying that basically said that "Marriage is Falling In and Out of Love With the Same Person Over and Over Again." I can so relate to this myself.


----------

